# Swearing Aloud



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

I was wondering if introverts don't swear aloud as much because they usually try to stay hidden from people and keep their feelings to themselves, at least as a filter first. I'm an introvert and I don't swear aloud. I also heard something on the radio that 55% of men swear when driving which sounds like the percentage of extroverts.


----------



## StElmosDream (May 26, 2012)

Stelliferous said:


> I was wondering if introverts don't swear aloud as much because they usually try to stay hidden from people and keep their feelings to themselves, at least as a filter first. I'm an introvert and I don't swear aloud. I also heard something on the radio that 55% of men swear when driving which sounds like the percentage of extroverts.


Virtually never in public or around unknown parties... well in private it's a different story, in those situations I favour inflections and making any crude or insignificant words meaningful in expressing emotions or sentiments (well in truth I may swear aloud when around those with lower vocabularies or if mentally tired).


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

I swear aloud, but typically when alone. If I'm around others, I usually try to rein it in.


----------



## DevilishGrin (May 15, 2013)

I have no filter.


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

StElmosDream said:


> Virtually never in public or around unknown parties... well in private it's a different story, in those situations I favour inflections and making any crude or insignificant words meaningful in expressing emotions or sentiments (well in truth I may swear aloud when around those with lower vocabularies or if mentally tired).


See this is why I made the thread. I don't swear alone. I was wondering if by not swearing aloud around others if it built a habit to not swear alone either.


----------



## StElmosDream (May 26, 2012)

Stelliferous said:


> See this is why I made the thread. I don't swear alone. I was wondering if by not swearing aloud around others if it built a habit to not swear alone either.


Typically I did not swear hardly ever when I lived alone or as a 3 year student, however the need for more absolute expression can often override ones own sensibilities, more so when communication can become finite or nigh on impossible unless we learn to speak others base communication styles too.


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

TO quote the president









I curse quite a bit, a little less if I don't know the person, but usually I kind of don't give a fuck. What people have to say is more is more important than the words they say.





StElmosDream said:


> Virtually never in public or around unknown parties... well in private it's a different story, in those situations I favour inflections and making any crude or insignificant words meaningful in expressing emotions or sentiments (well in truth I may swear aloud when around those with lower vocabularies or if mentally tired).




Right, because vernacular is totally indicative of one's education.


----------



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

I actually like a lot of such words. Irritates me when people assume that just because one swears that they must be of lower intelligence or vocabulary. Also, those who get offended by swear words seem childish to me and they need to grow the fuck up.


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)

Only as a knee-jerk reaction to things which frustrate me. It can be instinctive, but I try to be above swearing.

Generally speaking, I don't like to be vulgar.


----------



## dragthewaters (Feb 9, 2013)

I don't swear as much as I used to since now I have to be a "professional adult," but I definitely do swear aloud. I am also quite a fan of vulgar humor.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

The ISP's l know swear more than l do.

ls it me though, or does it seem nobody gives a_ fuck _ anymore? Maybe with more profanity on TV there's been a shift. l just find it seems more acceptable for younger people to use profanity now.

Or older people lol.


----------



## StElmosDream (May 26, 2012)

android654 said:


> Right, because vernacular is totally indicative of one's education.


I am not sure how you wish me to respond to your tone, when education much like seeking to be well read are not always synonymous when around others with fewer desires to be language literate or stronger listeners with longer attention spans (honestly no hubris meant).


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

OMG WTF BRO said:


> The ISP's l know swear more than l do.
> 
> ls it me though, or does it seem nobody gives a_ fuck _ anymore? Maybe with more profanity on TV there's been a shift. l just find it seems more acceptable for younger people to use profanity now.
> 
> Or older people lol.


I actually learned how to curse from older people. Not my family, but it was older generations that introduced me to it.



StElmosDream said:


> I am not sure how you wish me to respond to your tone, when education much like seeking to be well read are not always synonymous when around others with fewer desires to be language literate or stronger listeners with longer attention spans (honestly no hubris meant).


I was merely being snarky, but there was a hint of truth to it. Simply because a person throws around quite a few fucks with little care as to how it's received by others it isn't telling of much other than it is their choice in vernacular. How you tie vernacular to be proof of education or intelligence does sound rather derisive of people who don't speak exactly as you expect them to.


----------



## StElmosDream (May 26, 2012)

android654 said:


> Simply because a person throws around quite a few fucks with little care as to how it's received by others it isn't telling of much other than it is their choice in vernacular. How you tie vernacular to be proof of education or intelligence does sound rather derisive of people who don't speak exactly as you expect them to.


I can see how you perceive this to be true, however I was unsure how to differentiate multiple types of education and different forms of intelligence in my statement when communication itself is known to limiting at times (or rather my ability to express complete threads of thought can become a bit limited in text form).

Contrary to your statements sentiments, language chosen can indicate a person's background or lifestyle choices... at times people can create an 'us and them' attitude themselves as I noticed when graduating from University as the educable person.


----------



## Raain (Jan 3, 2012)

Other than in formal situations then I swear quite a lot and think absolutely nothing of it when I do, because it is just a normal 'casual' part of speech. In formal situations I just swear under my breath if I have to such as making some mistake, forgetting to do something or hurting myself when at work.


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

I heard somewhere awhile back that people who swear are generally more trustworthy. I only swear when I'm talking to friends or being funny. Which is kind of often. This is of course outside of the internet, which is the only place I swear when I'm frustrated.


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

Stelliferous said:


> I heard somewhere awhile back that people who swear are generally more trustworthy. I only swear when I'm talking to friends or being funny. Which is kind of often. This is of course outside of the internet, which is the only place I swear when I'm frustrated.


Unless it's excessive, I don't really pay too much attention, but it has been my personal experience - in general - that excessive swearers that I have been friends with, were far more likely to let me down than the ones who did it less.

It seems to me that sensitivity to the feelings of others, is more the issue than the actual language.

For me personally, I do it in my head excessively, moderately out loud when I am by myself and infrequently around people that I feel comfortable with. This is of course, highly influenced by _their_ speech, however. If I'm around people who do it infrequently, I just feel uncomfortable doing it around them - unless I injure myself or drop something; than the environment is much less of a factor.

This is perhaps more probably correlated with the desire to be sensitive to others' feelings. Obviously, in any intimate relationship; I would feel the most comfortable with someone who matched me in this respect While I don't want to be around people who would judge me in that way; I have also had the mortifying experience of an exbf who yelled "fuck!" at the top of his lungs in a coffee shop so loud; that you could hear it in another continent. Everybody knew I was with him and stared at me; I just wanted to hide underneath the table.


----------



## Antipode (Jul 8, 2012)

I don't swear in general because I find it more effective to use different words to express my thoughts/emotions. I once had an English teacher who stood in front of the class and cursed, and the whole class snapped into attention. The teacher asked us why we were surprised and we said it's because he never cursed. And that was his point--if all you do is curse, then when you really mean it, it won't mean much because you normally do it.

So don't curse, and then use it strategically. :3


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

Antipode said:


> I don't swear in general because I find it more effective to use different words to express my thoughts/emotions. I once had an English teacher who stood in front of the class and cursed, and the whole class snapped into attention. The teacher asked us why we were surprised and we said it's because he never cursed. And that was his point--if all you do is curse, then when you really mean it, it won't mean much because you normally do it.
> 
> So don't curse, and then use it strategically. :3


I adhere to the Socratic ideal in most things; swearing is no different.


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

Antipode said:


> I don't swear in general because I find it more effective to use different words to express my thoughts/emotions. I once had an English teacher who stood in front of the class and cursed, and the whole class snapped into attention. The teacher asked us why we were surprised and we said it's because he never cursed. And that was his point--if all you do is curse, then when you really mean it, it won't mean much because you normally do it.
> 
> So don't curse, and then use it strategically. :3


That may be true for the written word, but not the spoken. Speech is much more than the selection of words. Saying, "fuck you," in a monotonous voice and a disinterested tone won't have nearly the same effect as some one merely saying, "I'm upset," with a twisted face and veins bulging from their neck. 

It should always be remembered that language is a dynamic thing, and variety, in any way you find it, bolsters the delivery of one's vernacular.


----------



## EmileeArsenic (Jun 8, 2012)

I don't swear very often because I don't necessarily LIKE to swear. It doesn't sound very natural coming out of my mouth. Plus, I'm quite creative with my insults and phrasing. I don't really need sentence enhancers


----------



## aphinion (Apr 30, 2013)

I swear aloud pretty regularly, but I know how to censor myself. I never let words slip, I mean it every time.


----------



## Antipode (Jul 8, 2012)

android654 said:


> That may be true for the written word, but not the spoken. Speech is much more than the selection of words. Saying, "fuck you," in a monotonous voice and a disinterested tone won't have nearly the same effect as some one merely saying, "I'm upset," with a twisted face and veins bulging from their neck.
> 
> It should always be remembered that language is a dynamic thing, and variety, in any way you find it, bolsters the delivery of one's vernacular.


I'm not sure I understand the correlation. I was pointing out that overusing cursing (or anything) dampens the following impact. If I were to make my own correlation: years ago, violence on TV was a big thing, because it wasn't used as much; now, because we always see violence, the impact is not as severe. 

My views on cursing are the same. Besides the fact that overuse of cursing is poor form as a writer, speaker, and above all: character, it can also lead each following curse word to leave a less empowering effect when you really wish it wouldn't.


----------



## phantom_ecstasy (Jul 24, 2012)

I curse quite a bit, but only around my immediate family and friends. I'll occasionally swear around strangers if they do and I'm very opinionated about something.


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

Antipode said:


> I'm not sure I understand the correlation. I was pointing out that overusing cursing (or anything) dampens the following impact. If I were to make my own correlation: years ago, violence on TV was a big thing, because it wasn't used as much; now, because we always see violence, the impact is not as severe.
> 
> My views on cursing are the same. Besides the fact that overuse of cursing is poor form as a writer, speaker, and above all: character, it can also lead each following curse word to leave a less empowering effect when you really wish it wouldn't.


Television is also a product of the written word. 

My point is that, while it may be true to the "laws of language" that overuse of a word limits the effect of the word, when it's done in interaction between people, the rules don't apply the same way.

To use your own example: while there's a lot of violence in television, film and books, it does nothing to limit the impact of real world violence on actual people. Whenever there's a publicized act of violence, people behave as though they are in close proximity to danger, despite their distance or the amount of violent media they consume. So, while seeing the word "cunt" written and used in a traditional way like any other noun, it may seem crude, in effective, and without impact, but when it is heard in the context of a conversation, the affect of it is apparent.

In speech the effect isn't the same as the effect in media.

As for writing, style is much more important than substance when tailoring a character's dialogue. Dialogue is the greatest way to expose a character to a reader, and if they manner in which they speak is held to a standard other than a standard designed for that character, you wind up creating cutouts of the same person saying slightly different things. A cop shouldn't speak the same way as a school teacher, a fisherman, or a football player, those are three different people with three different worlds and the way they speak is reflected by the people they are and the worlds they inhabit.


----------



## Antipode (Jul 8, 2012)

android654 said:


> Television is also a product of the written word.
> 
> My point is that, while it may be true to the "laws of language" that overuse of a word limits the effect of the word, when it's done in interaction between people, the rules don't apply the same way.
> 
> ...


I'd have to personally disagree only on grounds of experience and observation. I have friends who curse up a storm and it doesn't shock me, nor do I really think about it. I've had customers who'd do the same. Then I know people who don't curse, and one moment they do and it catches me off guard. The brain, in real situations, can be dulled to a point where the common brushes over their head. This is why we can ride a bike without thinking about it, or drive a car without recalling it. It isn't a new experience each and every time just because it's in "real life."


----------



## Moss Icon (Mar 29, 2011)

I swear quite a lot, but as with anything it's context-specific.

Alone I will swear aloud if I stub my toe or if my computer plays up, or something annoying like that. With people I'm close to, I swear for a) comic effect and b) emphasis. Around people who feel offended by swearing I only swear when I want to make a point/show that I'm pissed off.

One point I've been thinking of: if swearing weren't offensive to someone, where would the gratification be in using it? I'm not so much saying offending people is a necessity, but the impact and power of the word (let's say, "fuck") exists _because _it's considered offensive. When I'm seriously upset and I want people to know it, I drop several "fucks" (among other choice words). If I did that all the time, or if those words were not expletive, my ability to express my anger would be lost. 

There's also a big difference between someone who swears a lot but can make creative use of swears - utilising them effectively, and the cro-mag who punctuates every word with "fucking". Language is expressive and there is a time and place for _all _words. Well, _most _words. Standard swearing I consider a victimless indulgence because it does not denigrate or demean any particular group - offence is purely taken based on taboo. But using _any _word too frequently is jarring, and using a word that you know may be perceived as vulgar repeatedly insinuates an overall lack of consideration and the rather narcissistic belief that everyone should accommodate you, but you shouldn't have to accommodate anyone else. Words are harmless. But the intentions and attitudes behind those words, they can be a real problem.


----------



## Swede (Apr 2, 2013)

My American husband can curse fluently in Swedish because he has been riding with me in the car too much... :blushed:

No worries though; I curse in English too!


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)

I frequently use "Bob Saget" in place of "God damn it" and "swear to Josh" in place of "swear to God".


----------



## KateMarie999 (Dec 20, 2011)

Once in a while if I'm around the right people. But very rarely if ever.


----------



## Flaming Bassoon (Feb 15, 2013)

No, not usually. The only time I do usually is when I'm angry (which isn't often) or I trip on something.


----------



## Philosophaser Song Boy (Jan 16, 2011)

As my former manager was fond of saying: I don't give *pushes two fingers out on display* two shits!


----------



## TheProcrastinatingMaster (Jun 4, 2012)

Yes I do, in fact I think it's required by law or something to swear aloud each day in Australia. Not that the law would be necessary because everyone does it anyway.


----------



## friendly80sfan (May 12, 2011)

The only time I swear is when I am reading a book aloud alone and there is a swear word in the story. Otherwise, I don't swear.


----------



## outofplace (Dec 19, 2012)

I swear aloud but around friends and people I'm comfortable with.


----------



## Madders (Aug 16, 2013)

I swear quietly to myself around co-workers when agitated, never around children, and I'm like the Osbournes around my friends.


----------



## Noble4 (Feb 1, 2011)

depends who I'm with. I don't swear around people older than me or around my family. stuff like that. Other than that if they're around my age or younger then whatever. I don't like swearing around my girl tho.


----------



## CaptSwan (Mar 31, 2013)

I usually hold my temper in check; but, when I get angry... beware. I let it loose, and it all flows out... unstoppable. Otherwise, I don't swear, only on my own or with my family.


----------



## braided pain (Jul 6, 2012)

Never around my family, little kids, or older folks. Not in professional settings. Or if I suspect someone would be offended. And I try to keep it quiet when I do.

Unless I've injured myself, in which case the rules are off.


----------



## Chili990 (Aug 25, 2011)

It depends on the situation. I don't swear in public or in front of children. But I will use _very _bad language if I accidentally hurt myself (for example, bump my head into something), or if I get frustrated.


----------



## Manny (Oct 15, 2013)

I swear much more than I should, but I know when and when to not censor myself.


----------



## EternalNocturne (Nov 4, 2011)

Cisubranu said:


> I fail to see the atheist/swearing correlation. If you are implying that atheists are of lower moral caliber (assuming that swearing is considered immoral to the masses) than religious folk, I strongly disagree. That's another discussion for another thread I suppose.



No, actually, I objectively made my viewpoint on swearing before I ever deconverted from religion.
It's not that I personally believe that the absence of it makes one more righteous, or morally sound, but rather, THEY think it makes them more righteous and morally sound.
Also, although I would strongly disagree as well, that atheists by default have lower moral character, many many Christians, my parents (or at least my mother) included, believe that morality comes from the Bible, and without it everyone's arrogant and unscrupulous.
I was raised in a house where one could not even say "crap", my parents are elitists, so there were many unnecessary rules purely made for the sake of appearing "superior". This is why I was homeschooled, attended church 3 times a week, didn't say certain things, never saw films unedited (if they had "strong language", "adult content", etc, until a certain age), the list goes on.
My father, no offense to him, if my family feels like cyberstalking me.. Again.. Likes to pause random television programs, and ask each person (assuming the first fails), what the word they said means, or what the item is, etc, sometimes threatening to remove privileges if one refuses to answer his quizzing. Sometimes I feel like I'm living in a more religious version of Psych, where I'm Shawn, and my ENTJ father is his father. (Though my father is generally slightly nicer, when he's not in a harsh mood.)

Anyway, that was a sort of side-trail. The point is, I was raised in a church, and never, anywhere I went, was it socially acceptable to swear, and almost never was I around someone who didn't know everyone else in my family.
Basically, I must keep up this facade until I can move out.
Then they will be forced to deal with reality, while I'm at a comfortable distance.


----------



## ArghJo (Nov 2, 2013)

I'm okay swearing around my friends, but around people younger than me or teachers I'm able to hold my tongue.


----------



## Octopus Dog (Feb 18, 2013)

Yeah, I swear aloud. I don't see what the big fucking deal is, lol. For a change sometimes I use words that sound like the swear word I intend to use. It can be fun.


----------



## knightingling (Oct 15, 2013)

I don't really like cursing, so I don't. However, I do have some introverted friends who curse aloud. Only that I hear my extroverted acquaintances do it more often.


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

Well swearing does not necessarily denote any kind of emotion from me. It's just normal conversation. But when you hear some people swear, you know they are mad. Like if my mom used "fuck", which she rarely or ever does, I would know she is upset. But for me, it wouldn't necessarily. I am polite in public and wouldn't swear in like a public place where it isn't appropriate. INFJ are supposedly big on social graces. I just don't like loudness in general. People talk too much.


----------



## Kysinor (Mar 19, 2009)

I swear only on this board in some threads... don't ask me why... I suppose its some kind of online persona or something sometimes... lol... but never in real life really... I am quite nice and I have aversion to such things...


----------



## ifyouinsist (Dec 2, 2013)

Not really. It doesn't give me the desired results all that often.


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

very rarely will I swear aloud. There are many reasons for this, but I think your point about not drawing attention is a good one. 

One of the main reasons I don't is simply because I grew up around people who didn't swear often so it's not part of my cultural dialect, whereas other people tend to use swearwords as commas - it's just a speech style that hasn't become an ingrained default for me. I think this is one of the primary reasons people do or don't swear much - whether the people they spend time with do or don't.

There is a further cultural/social component to this habit of not swearing, which is the underlying idea that it's not 'proper' and that swearing a lot indicates you are a certain type of person which I don't really identify with (such has having lead a hard life, or has a bitter-rebellious spirit, etc. - there are many different stereotyped subgroups among those who frequently swear) While this may be rooted in more 'old-fashioned' ideas, I still sense it to some degree in how people evaluate others. This is not meant to sound snobbish - an analogy for the idea I'm trying to get at here is that it would be like your grandma trying to throw around current slang - it just doesn't really work, it's like trying to take on signs of being part of a social group that you're not actually a part of. Does that make sense? 

Also, I find that people just don't expect me to, so if I do they take it waaaay serious, and I dislike that shocked over-reaction, so I just don't say it, even if I'm inclined to think it. 

I've also noticed that how I express my feelings can either stir them up more or help them to lessen, so that's a factor as well. Sometimes swearing will make me actually feel more angry or frustrated that I would have if I hadn't so I'll choose not to, other times it can be a kind of release of the energy so I can stop stewing and move on.


----------



## GoosePeelings (Nov 10, 2013)

No. Never. The closest thing I am able to get is fudge. It tastes good, by the way.


----------



## Twizzlebabe (Dec 2, 2013)

I certainly do, even if I don't mean to. I can't help it, it's fun :laughing:


----------



## JTHearts (Aug 6, 2013)

I'm an ENFJ and I almost never swear out loud, it's just a habit I never really got into.


----------



## blood roots (Oct 29, 2013)

When I was way younger I was very anti-swearing...haha. My mom had a sailor's mouth which I was kind of militant about. Now I've detached any negative connotation I had early on and it's just become a part of my vocabulary. If I think it's appropriate to use at any given time then I'll just go with it.


----------



## Velasquez (Jul 3, 2012)

Anybody who doesn't swear isn't my friend.


----------



## koenigscat (May 12, 2013)

Fuck yea!


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

I used to never swear. I do it more freely now, but only occasionally, with those I'm close to, for emphasis when telling jokes. 

But, I don't know. For some reason, swearing always made me uncomfortable, since before I can remember.


----------



## honoshikun (Sep 16, 2013)

I generally don't swear aloud unless the people around me think it's appropriate, but I swear constantly once I know I'm allowed to do so.


----------



## clay (Nov 9, 2012)

Fuck


----------



## Lucky Luciano (Nov 28, 2013)

Only when I am around kids.


----------



## DeadlyRefridgerator (Jun 4, 2013)

Yeah all the time, but I never swear in my head for some reason.

Cunt


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

I do it..I use 'fuck' at least 25 times a day for one


----------



## NiamhD (Dec 3, 2013)

I have an awful potty mouth. BUT... my "I" is a low percentage, and I was born and raised around military potty mouths (my mom in particular... she has absolutely NO filter), and I married into the military. All that military= a shit ton of curse words.

I have a better filter in public than my mom does... but once I feel like I can open up around you on a one-on-one level... you're going to hear the "f" word a lot.


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

In a professional setting, around people I don't know, and people I'm not terribly close to I won't curse.

But on the whole my verbal speech is quite vulgar. I get creative with the cursewords too, especially when driving in heavy traffic.


----------



## CaptainShawnee (Oct 11, 2013)

I cuss like a well learned sailor.

It helps me express myself!


----------



## AetherDays (Dec 7, 2013)

I swear often and I'm an INFJ.


----------



## Eudaimonia (Sep 24, 2013)

I don't curse because I'm a fookin' mum and I have a fookin' kid that repeats every fookin' thing I say.

Ah, Fook it!


----------

